# Recording King - NGD



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I was in the market for a new acoustic and have been shopping around for a couple of weeks. I was hanging out at the AGF (Acoustic Guitar Forum) and heard a lot of talk about “Recording King” guitars. I’ve been looking at Martins, Larrivees and even a Santa Cruz because I was trying to stay away from dreadnaughts. I happened to pop in Capsule music last week and they had quite the selection of Recording King guitars. I tried one out and couldn’t believe how good it sounded and played. The one I settled on was a 000-18 pre-war copy – their designation is a RO-126-s. This is a solid wood, mahogany back and sides and a spruce top with scalloped bracing and bone nut and saddle for less than $400.00!


View attachment 1071



The notes ring out clear and articulate with good sustain and separation. There is richness to the sound that beguiles the price tag. It was well set up and the action and intonation were spot on


Generally speaking the Recording King guitar start at around $250.00 for the laminated back/sides and solid tops; The solid wood models go from @ $600.00 to about $900.00. Why this one was priced so low is something I didn’t want to ask before I got out the store.

View attachment 1072



Once I got home I researched these guitars a little more. These guitars are built in China for a small group of US based luthiers – yes I know China. The company’s philosophy is that Chinese craftsmen are very good at what they do and if shown how to properly build a guitar they are quite capable of building quality instruments. We are not talking about factory workers here but actual craftsmen. Once the guitars are built they are returned to the U.S. for inspection and setup and then sent out to stores.


The guitar that I bought was almost flawless in the fit and finish and as I said the setup was spot on for me. The bone nut was dead on and the bone saddle intonated perfectly. Fret ends were nicely finished and rosewood fretboard was a rich chocolate which looked like it belonged on a much more expensive guitar.

View attachment 1073



Now don’t get me wrong. This is not a Martin or a Larrivee but it cost less than $400 and gives me the smaller guitar I was looking for to take up north or out on the balcony without worrying about dinging or the effects of the sun or other elements might have on it, unlike my other high end acoustic which I tend to baby. 


Overall I’m very pleased with this purchase and I think these guitars are great bang for the buck. I might even buy another one with all the money I saved☺


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Congrats, that's a beautiful guitar.
Enjoy!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't own one, but I have heard nothing but good things about Recording King. I have played several models at a local dealer and find them consistently amazing, not just for their price but as instruments period.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Is it possible to add audio clips to a post? I don't see anywhere in the tool bar, just video.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

That's Crazy...Another killer guitar for a little bit of coin! (realitively speaking) How do they do that!
Nice one.Love the herringbone vibe.
D.
Disclaimer: By principle,I try to avoid buying anything "Made In China"..just sayin'.
This one may have me bending my own rules.


----------



## rick0415 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a Recording King RO-26 that I picked up back in January. It was ready to play out of the box, just a half turn on the truss rod to take away some buzz. It's well made sounds great and is a joy to play. Enjoy your new RK.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on a beautiful guitar. I have heard of Recording King guitars before but I have never seen one around music stores I've been in lately. I love small body guitars and I really like the looks of your model.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new guitar, tarbender.

The ability for overseas operations to make a decent guitar at "junk" prices is quite amazing. I keep a pretty close eye on the market and play a lot of different guitars, mostly at the high end, in my daily travels. Lately I have been spending more time playing the lower priced guitars, and occasionally surprised by some that sound and feel much better than you would think. The overall quality seems to be improving.

I recently was blown away (and bought on the spot) an Epiphone EL-00VS (their offering of the Gibson 00 "Blues King") for $250. Not bad for a solid spruce topped, laminate mahogany back, full sunburst guitar. A direct head to head comparison to the Blues King in the store didn't leave me wishing I had another $2k to upgrade to the Gibson. The Epi's fit and finish (same hardware as the BK), feel and sound are very, very good. Most importantly, it is different then my other guitars and pushes me in a different direction when I pick it up. 

It's a good time to be in the market (I am not!) for some new guitars.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great looking acoustic for the price. If she sounds good then you really scored. Congratulations.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I was in the local emporium today and a fellow was doing some serious noodling on a Recording King dreadnought spruce w rosewood. Sounded amazing.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Please don't feel I am judging or being critical. While Chinese guitars may claim to be well made for select North American manufacturers I still can't get past the human rights issues. This leaves Walden, Recording King and others on the racks for me. There are great Canadian made guitars for under $400. I am undeniably a biased Seagull fan.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Gary787 said:


> Please don't feel I am judging or being critical. While Chinese guitars may claim to be well made for select North American manufacturers I still can't get past the human rights issues. This leaves Walden, Recording King and others on the racks for me. There are great Canadian made guitars for under $400. I am undeniably a biased Seagull fan.


OK, now we have to move this to the political forum!9kkhhd


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

nah I'm done. Its not the where its made its the enjoyment of the learning, playing and creative experience. Have fun. I am sitting at the cottage with my 30 year old Taiwanese Yamaha plucking and plinking away. Have a great weekend.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations I've been curious of these Recording King models for a while, especially their Gibson knock offs. Happy new guitar day.


----------

